# Access Form (Datasheet) Column AutoFit



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Is there a way to have a form in the datasheet style to adjust columns to fit automatically?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

As you know I never use Datasheet view, but did you try setting all the Fields "Can Grow" property to "yes"


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes. 

I do not have a great deal of experience with datasheet view either.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

You could also try, Highlight field in design view Main Menu>Format>Size>to Fit


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

You can set it in Form mode with the data showing using Main Menu>Format>Column Width>Best Fit.
Whether there is a VBA method I am not sure, you can sometimes duplicate Menu operations with the DoCmd.DoMenuItem statement.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks, OBP. I will play around with both settings.


----------

